

How Big Data Helped Germany Break Brazil's Hearts in the World Cup - mglauco
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140709143632-54591340-how-big-data-helped-germany-break-brazil-s-hearts-in-the-world-cup?trk=object-title

======
LargeWu
This isn't Big Data. It's just data.

